# Want to make soap lift pads



## jodym

Is there a way to make my own soap lift pads to sell at a farmers market with my hand made CP soap? Any advice!? I would think there has got to be away to buy the material and cut my own? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## DeeAnna

I crochet "scrubby pads" like you'd use to scrub off stuck-on food from dishes and put them in a pretty dish. This works well as a "soap deck" or whatever you want to call 'em.



Other people make decks out of pine, cedar, or other water-tolerant wood, but it's nice to have a tablesaw and a router for that.


----------



## jodym

Those are great ideas, a friend of mine makes those scrubbys.. I have a saw/tools but really would just like to have a stack of pads for drying soap. They seam to be the craz right now and I think would be fun to have with my soap! Need to find a sourcd for the multi directional bioplastic material though if anyone can help! Thanx again love the ideas on this also!


----------



## earlene

Are you talking about something like this:




If so, I have purchased large ones and cut them smaller a few times.  You could do that.   Or you could crochet or knit some nylon pot scrubbers with yarn & netting and sell those as lifts.  My SIL makes pot scrubbers in a rectangular shape that would be perfect for use as a soap lift. They're a simple yarn and nylon netting that look something like the ones in this video:


I see *DeeAnna* posted while I was composing.  Same idea.

But as for a source for the multi-drectional bio-plastic, I have no idea.


----------



## dibbles

http://www.americanfloormats.com/vinyl-mesh-pool-mats/

They are hard to cut though.


----------



## jodym

earlene said:


> Are you talking about something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I have purchased large ones and cut them smaller a few times.  You could do that.   Or you could crochet or knit some nylon pot scrubbers with yarn & netting and sell those as lifts.  My SIL makes pot scrubbers in a rectangular shape that would be perfect for use as a soap lift. They're a simple yarn and nylon netting that look something like the ones in this video:
> 
> 
> I see *DeeAnna* posted while I was composing.  Same idea.
> 
> But as for a source for the multi-drectional bio-plastic, I have no idea.




Yes! These are exactly what I'm talking about! But would be to much $ to sell at market if I bought them individually so would like to see if can make these. The scrubbys are a great idea though!


----------



## earlene

I have found them sold in 2-packs in a fairly large size at a fairly inexpensive price, so cutting them into 4 and trimming around the edges didn't seem too costly to me.  But I don't remember where I bought the two-packs for what seemed a reasonable price to me.  Maybe Walmart (but I'm not sure.)  Dibbles's link would probably give you a better bottom line price, though.


----------



## jodym

thank you so much! will research!



dibbles said:


> http://www.americanfloormats.com/vinyl-mesh-pool-mats/
> 
> They are hard to cut though.



thank you so much! will look into this!


----------

